# 987 Boxster Vs TT Mk2



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Compare!

£12k buys you the same spec 2.7 Boxster as a TT. Im fancying one as a daily. Anyone convince me not to and get a TT?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

If a Boxster is what you want then get a 3.2 S , much more low down urge than the 2.7. To be fair they are both a great daily driver but come winter the TT will be the better car thats for sure.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> If a Boxster is what you want then get a 3.2 S , much more low down urge than the 2.7. To be fair they are both a great daily driver but come winter the TT will be the better car thats for sure.


Until the oil seals go and you need a new engine as happened to Dave AKA Jack in a Box


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well yes there is that but bear in mind the TT does have its own little issues sometimes :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

987 with a warranty


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

If you are comparing at the 12K mark, then you are at 2.OT early or higher miles / 3.2 slightly newer. If you are looking at it as a drivers car, then discussion over, the Porker runs rings around the TT, there is no comparison. If you are looking at it aesthetically interior wise, then TT hands down, the Porker interior is the usual designed by a blind man effort.

As far as faults, the RMS issue is well documented, and history and a proper check is essential, as on any performance car. 
Certain servicing operations are expensive, but a good indy softens the blow.

There are a lot of good closetted 987s out there, usual head over heart is all thats required. For that money a it's more likely to get a better 2.7 than S, and the 2.7's really drive well.

The flat 6 has heart and soul, closest to it is the 3.2 for a soundtrack and honest effort. The 2.0 is not in the same league.

You only live once and you know it makes sense


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Blown out of water! 987 pedals too close together for my size 15's and I wont have a auto!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bikerz said:


> Blown out of water! 987 pedals too close together for my size 15's and I wont have a auto!


Well if your body is in proportion to your feet, then guess your melon would be about 2 foot above the windscreen too, whilst not being too bad in the summer, with the roof up............................


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

6 foot 4, size 15. Slim tho 11.5 - 14.5 stone.

TT is fine, SLK fine, Saab Fine, S2k Fine!

Boxster, Z4, MX5 all out!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> 6 foot 4, size 15. Slim tho 11.5 - 14.5 stone.
> 
> TT is fine, SLK fine, Saab Fine, S2k Fine!
> 
> Boxster, Z4, MX5 all out!


I am surprised at the S2000, I found them very tiny inside and no width at all... MX5 defo out :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Blade_76 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > 6 foot 4, size 15. Slim tho 11.5 - 14.5 stone.
> ...


Im all Leg mate 34" leg. Width???? Im a skinny runt as as most on here will tell you ........ Just with Yeti feet :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

The TT is a great bit of kit, I had to decide between a porsche or a TT too and after lots of thinking the thing that swang it for me was the useability of the TT. All the things that make the the TT so bad on a track make it a great road car. The quattro has great grip and can be driven at 100% in all weather. It may understeer if pushed very hard but its so predictable and stable. Which in my opinion is whats needed to make a fast A-B road car. Im not a great driver, well im ok but im no Hamilton and the TT just is so safe that you can cover ground so much faster than the others. They may be able to get the arse out etc and if thats your thing then the TT is not the car for you but if you want to beat faster cars on the road the TT is awesome. I know when I hit the twisties against a faster rear engined car Im going to win. I have 100% confidence and they will be to worried to push it as hard as me.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


You aint 6 foot 4 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> I know when I hit the twisties against a faster rear engined car Im going to win. I have 100% confidence and they will be to worried to push it as hard as me.


I think you should try driving a Porsche through those twisties. Take it from me, my old 996 would take corners with more confidence than my TT ever could. It had no TC and no stability control and I honestly have no idea what it would take to make it misbehave, because on a dry road it was stuck to it like glue.

All that weight Over the rear wheels translates into a lot of grip.. It would initially understeer if you pushed it into a corner, but you just had to push a little harder and it would track round the corner like nothing I've ever driven. No arse hanging out. No tyres squealing. No drama.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> No drama.


Unless the rear brakes free, then its big drama.

The thing is you can always drive at the limit in a TT. If you go too far its no problem nothing bad will happen. But in a 911 the penalty for going over the limit is going to end up not good. In the wet its a death machine if driven too hard. Or maybe its just I cant drive and the TT flatters me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ive not driven a normal TT much but in the TTS and RS I've had a damn good kill list. Its the only reason I keep getting another and not moving on to something else.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The days of the 'widow maker' 911s are long gone. They don't suddenly snap the back end round just because you pushed a little too hard. Of course, you can go beyond the grip levels in one, but a TT will cross that line and put you in a ditch too, the same as any car.

There are lots of reasons why other drivers hold back (they might not even know they're doing it, so you certainly won't) but I think you might be kidding yourself if you think a modern 911 does anything other than inspire confidence in the corners.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> The days of the 'widow maker' 911s are long gone. They don't suddenly snap the back end round just because you pushed a little too hard. I think you might be kidding yourself if you think a modern 911 does anything other than inspire confidence in the corners.


Errrr I beg to differ , having very recently driven a 997 Carrera S 2wd in moist conditions.TERRIFYING is the word I would use. Fair enough I was not holding back and used the opportunity to see what it was like in the wet but a 4wd RS4 / RS6 / TTRS would leave it for dead. Sorry but thats a fact and before you say it I have driven and owned lots of RWD cars so do know how to handle a mobile rear end.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I did actually say "on a dry road".

I'm not arguing about what is or isn't faster (after all, there are plenty of faster cars on the road) I'm pointing out that a 911 isn't a scary car to drive hard. You may have been out in one for a bit, but I've owned and driven one all year round in all conditions, including snow.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Yeah, I did actually say "on a dry road".
> 
> I'm not arguing about what is or isn't faster (after all, there are plenty of faster cars on the road) I'm pointing out that a 911 isn't a scary car to drive hard. You may have been out in one for a bit, but I've owned and driven one all year round in all conditions, including snow.


Missed the bit about the dry. Just found it twitchy and a little bit to keen to lose grip without warning for my liking. But not disputing its a great car and fantastic value for money at the moment.

P.s Sounds great too


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

neilc said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The days of the 'widow maker' 911s are long gone. They don't suddenly snap the back end round just because you pushed a little too hard. I think you might be kidding yourself if you think a modern 911 does anything other than inspire confidence in the corners.
> ...


I think the word terrifying is rather biggin it up a bit. Of course the C2S does not have the outright grip of a 4wd, not exactly telling the world something we do not know, but terrifying...come on please, either the C2S had something wrong with it or you were totally overdriving the car for the conditions...our 996 C2 feels composed in wet conditions but obviously will bite if overdriven, as it is controlled by the laws of physics like any car is, you need to live with a car for a while and drive it in all conditions to get under it's skin and get the best from it, and there is a lot of pleasure out of a fast drive in tough conditions knowing that you controlled the car rather than it controlling you. Hmmm...... 997 C2S or RS whatever, personally I know where I would rather sit, faster or not.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I was driving the 997 in the same way I would drive an RS4 or the like. Fair enough it was wet and I am not having a go at the 997 , as mentioned a great car but just found it to twitchy and in second gear off a roundabout with moderate throttle it sent me one way then another and I wasn't trying to get the back end out at all. :? Maybe its just me :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think trying to drive a rwd car the same way as you'd drive a 4wd car in the wet is just madness and I'm not surprised you found it terrifying. You're a braver man than I am.

The thing that niggled about the original post I replied to was the notion that you could push a TTS as hard as you wanted without fear of it 'biting'. Any car will eventually lose grip and fall off the road and one of the things I didn't like about my (mk1) TT was that the steering and handling was so numb that it was impossible to tell when you were approaching that point. Sure, it made it _feel_ very safe, but also I felt like I was just along for the ride, with no real control over what was happening in the corner. In my 996, I could feel exactly what was happening underneath me and could easily adjust that initial under steer to the point where it just tracked perfectly.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

neilc said:


> I was driving the 997 in the same way I would drive an RS4 or the like. Fair enough it was wet and I am not having a go at the 997 , as mentioned a great car but just found it to twitchy and in second gear off a roundabout with moderate throttle it sent me one way then another and I wasn't trying to get the back end out at all. :? Maybe its just me :wink:


No was not suggesting you were having a go, but it's a fair opinion of what you felt on the day  But its not comparing eggs with eggs, thats why they make a C4 I guess.
I just prefer the feel of not having the front wheels driven, it just takes something away from the driving experience IMHO, whether that is FWD or 4WD.

The current 2.0T FWD I have is a nicely put together but ultimately boring dull drive, with a worst chassis than my wifes old MK5 GTI.........I am really not sure why I bought it other than its bright red and caught my eye when I was looking for a cheap runaround, after years of RWD I won't make that mistake again. :wink:


----------

